# Wind Maps



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Average annual wind speed at 30 meters. Kind interesting.







See: http://www.windpoweringamerica.gov/small_wind.asp

.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 24, 2013)

That's because all them sheep ranchers do is shooting the breeze with one another. It's all a matter of physics I tell ya!


----------

